# Installing from USB stick



## Argon77 (Aug 31, 2010)

I created bootable USB-stick from ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/i386/ISO-IMAGES/8.1/FreeBSD-8.1-RELEASE-i386-memstick.img.
When sysinstall ask "Choose installation media", works only "install from an existing filesystem", but a dont know what path i must type  ...


----------



## marco_r (Sep 5, 2010)

I've got the same problem. I'm trying to install from the amd64 image downloaded from the official site, but I'm unable to choose the usb stick as installation media. The fixit environment won't work either, because the installer says that it's unable to find the usb stick (?). 
I've enabled USB legacy support in the bios but with no luck.
I'd happily mount the partition (or another disk...) manually, but the holographic shell only has mount_nfs, but the machine is not connected to a network (it also means no network install...). Any idea on how to proceed ?


----------



## marco_r (Sep 5, 2010)

Maybe solved ! (It seems the only way for me to find the solution is to post the problem here... )
You need to force a rescan of the devices. To do so, enter the "options" menu from the main menu, and select "Re-Scan Devices" on the right. 
Now the installer should be able to find the usb device and proceed with the installation.
I wonder why the installer doesn't do it by itself...


----------



## astathis (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm getting this same error, unfortunately, marco_r's solution did not work for me.

I've downloaded the 8.1 release amd64 memstick image from the official freeBSD ftp server, and used mac os x's native `dd' to copy the contents of the image to a memory stick. 

I'm attempting to install on a box that I just put together consisting of the Intel D510MO motherboard. This motherboard has an atom D510 processor built into the board. Other have had success installing from memstick images (see here: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=10668) on this board before.

The sysinstall runs correctly until I attempt to choose my installation media. It claims there are no USB devices. I've also tried mounting the USB stick as a filesystem and installing from an existing filesystem, but I get an error that claims boundaries are not aligned or something. 

You'll have to forgive my lack of detail, I am new to FreeBSD and installing UNIX in general. I'm going to attempt to use a PC-BSD memstick image in a moment, and will let you know the results.


----------



## astathis (Oct 11, 2010)

That didn't work either.

I'm going to try installing an i386 install. I'm fairly certain the Atom provides support for the 64bit instruction set, but maybe I was wrong. Since people have reported success with the i386 releases I'll give that a try.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 11, 2010)

Some people report success with the Options/Rescan Devices menu entry to get the USB stick to be seen.


----------



## astathis (Oct 11, 2010)

The i386 memstick image boots and install fine so far. For some reason the x64 version doesn't work correctly I guess. I think I may have read something about updating the BIOS to fix such issues.


----------



## astathis (Oct 11, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> Some people report success with the Options/Rescan Devices menu entry to get the USB stick to be seen.



This didn't work for me, but thanks.


----------

